# Printing Color Film



## kaylieannphotography (Mar 31, 2011)

So I just started my color film class in school today and it was very cool but also so much new stuff at once. I need to print four more prints by myself for the next class. Any good tips or tricks for working in the darkroom I should know?


----------



## ann (Mar 31, 2011)

do  you mean color prints or black and white prints from the color negative?

what is  your printing experience for either?

it would really help to have a bit more background information to be able to provide tips that would be helpful.


----------

